# White car, what do i need?



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

Guys i am new to this. Sorry if this has been done to death already.

I've bought the wife a ten month old Corsa. Its finished in white (not metalic). I pick it up this saturday.

I dont have a machine polisher so what products do i need for keeping it looking good. Specifically recommend me a fall out remover, tar remover, polish and wax.

I'm no badge snob with products so works best?

This is the car.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I would suggest getting Wet Glaze 2.0 to go under your LSP; tried it at the weekend on a similar white & it came up surprisingly well.
A lot of people like AF Tough Coat or the Werkstat Acrylic kit on white too:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice looking Corsa 

We have two white cars on which I use the following with great results :

Iron X - fallout remover
Autosmart Tardis - tar remover
A good snow foam / Pre wash - Chemical Guys No Touch SF or Valet Pro Advanced Neutral snow foam used as a Pre wash in a chemical sprayer (can also be used as a wheel cleaner too)

To my mind, sealants are best on a white car as they give a crisper, sharper finish. I would suggest the Werkstat Acrylic kit which contains Prime, which is a great deep cleanser for the paint before applying Jett Trigger (the sealant).
My particular favourite is Gtechniq C1 topped with C1.5v2 or the newly released C2v3, which for £6 for 100ml is a bargain in my eyes and has serious gloss levels 

Hope this helps.👍


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Nice looking Corsa
> 
> We have two white cars on which I use the following with great results :
> 
> ...


Cheers for this!


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

Congratulations on your purchase. I suppose the first thing to say is that given its age there shouldn't be too much contamination on it.

I think it is important to note, that a white car is no different from any other colour of car when it comes to the contamination it picks up and how it is decontaminated.

There are 6 categories of contamination and I would address the them in the following order:

1) General dirt and grime: A thorough pressure wash followed by a 2 bucket hand wash and rinse will remove this. I won't mention about choices of bucket, mitt, techniques here as you have not asked for them. However, in terms of a car shampoo that does not contain any gloss enhancers (the importance of this will become apparent shortly) I would suggest Auto Finesse Lather.

2) Iron based contaminants: I would suggest Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel. It is not as potent as Auto Finesse's Iron Out, but it does not need to be on body work. Just spray it over the exterior of the vehicle and wait for the purple spots and runs.

3) Firmly bonded organic compounds: Autosmart Tardis is considered great here. Spray on, wait a minute or two and wipe each panel down with a Atomiza Microfibre Towel. Just throw the cloth away when done.

4) Tar: I am a huge fan of Auto Finesse Oblitarate. It acts very quickly and dissolves tar spots in around 1 minute. Tardis will also work in this respect, although in my experience it acts slower and larger spots require a few applications.

5) Firmly bonded non organic non iron-based compounds: These need to be removed with a clay. I am quite a fan of Bilt Hammer Auto Clay Regular as water can be used a lubricant.

6) Overspray: The clay will remove this in step 5. Look for traces on the exterior glass.

After following all of these steps the paint and glass should be free of contamination. Rewash the vehicle and dry it in preparation for protecting.

This is where it does matter that it is a white car. It tends to be that sealants enhance the appearance of cool colours more than waxes. This is because the polymers in sealants self arrange into layers and increase reflectivity, which is what seems to be key to a high impact finish.

There are two sealant systems that I like. The first is by Auto Finesse (Tough Prep and Tough Coat) and the second is by Werkstat (Acrylic, Jett, Glos). I have used both and I would slightly favour Werkstat because of the quick detailer (Glos) that can be applied after routine washing to protect the underlying Jett. Have a look at this video to see a sealant system being demonstrated:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2013/02/werkstat-acrylic-demo-video/

When you refer to a polish, you could hand polish it, but that would be a massive ball ache. Also, the level of correction that you would most likely achieve would be minor. Following the decontamination steps and spending time layering your sealant would most likely have a greater impact on the finish.

In keeping the car looking good, wash it with Lather. It will not lay down any gloss enhancers on the sealant, which would prevent further applications from bonding to it.

The Polished Bliss guys also have 10% off orders of a £100 or more until the end of the month.

I hope this helps.

Jon


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Lots of time. Great advice in the previous posts.


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

I have taken your advice and started to order some stuff. Iron X and Tardis should be here this week. Ordered some polish applicator sponges and some brushes for the grille and wheels.

Need to pick up a clay bar and lube, think i will just with a Megs kit from motor factor. The Werkstat Acrylic kit is out of stock on the website you sent to me so i will keep checking and place a order once restocked.

I collected the car today and it has many tar spots and some fallout marks that i expected to see although generally it is in nice condition. Few quick phone snaps....


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Werkstat acrylic is ok. Used it on my White Silver MINI. Wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Werkstat acrylic is ok. Used it on my White Silver MINI. Wasn't overly impressed.


Me neither, AF Tough coat is what you need mate


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A Vauxhall Mokka with Tough Coat


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been looking after a white car for the past 2 and 1/2 years and i would really reccommend poorboys diamond glaze, easy to apply and really easy to wipe off and smells good enough to eat  (obviously i wouldn't reccommend eating it but you get the idea haha) give a fantastic shine too!!!


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I've got the Werkstatt Acrylic kit and had good success on my daughter's solid white TTS. 

As people say above, a sealant is MUCH better on white than a wax, as it keeps the colour cleaner. I tried Colly 476S wax first and you could see the change in colour (more yellowy) as you applied the wax, whereas with the sealant, it stays bright white (like I wanted it to be).

On my new solid white A5, I applied Wolfs Hardbody, over the top of Wolfs Shine & Seal.

I did that nine months ago and have done nothing to it since apart from wash it and its still glossing and beading like new. Really pleased with the result and durability...


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

Update, wife still has this car. I did take some advice using iron x and tardis. These products worked well, i did use a clay bar too and was really happy with the paint.
The school run takes its toll but it always cleans up nice. Today i gave it a good going over with the clay cloth that i am really enjoying using then a polish and a wax. Wheels sealed using a alloy wheel seal from Auto Glym post polish.

In the end i never bought any waxes or polish, i figured i had so many various over counter polishes that i would just use them up and i'm pleased i did. I have a old turtle wax polish and some sonax wax that has turned out to be great on the white paint.

Tomorrow its in for its 1st MOT, rear brake service, new tyre valve and another oil change. these Vauxhall timing chains seem ok when regular oil changes using correct Dexos2 oil is used. Oil on this thing does'nt even get dirty.

Images to follow.


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

Today's clean 


Some updates since purchase
Tatty wheel centers were refurbished 

freshly painted Wheel centres

New LED number plate lamps

Painted up the brakes


New metal tyre vale to be fitted tomorrow to replace the odd rubber one on the car, its drove me mad for 2 years.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks good what did you use on the paint?


----------

